# training when not treat motivated



## crazychristensen (Dec 15, 2014)

We just got our first German Shepherd. She is 10 weeks old, and we love her to death! We are trying to use clicker training with her, but when when we are trying to prime the clicker by clicking and treating she will not take treats. She also doesn't like to walk on a leash. Any one with similar experience that has any advice?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Try with holding food for a while before doing the training. At that age, my pup only got his food through training. So he either worked for the food or he went hungry. They turn around pretty quick. I would also look into Michael Ellis's training DVD's. He has an excellent set on marker training that could give you some ideas on increasing her food drive, using it effectively, and alternative methods of motivation.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

^Great advice! I would definitely suggest using his regular meals as his rewards. Not only should it help build his food motivation, but he will learn that he earns access to things he wants through working with you


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Since you just got this 10 week old puppy, I would spend some time just playing with her and bonding with her. 

Puppies often come with worms and parasites that sets their bellies to off, and not so much enjoyment of food when you have visitors like this, roiling around in there, so I would drop a fecal off at the vet if you aren't on a regular deworming schedule. 

What does your puppy like? What kind of treats is she refusing? 

Congrats on the puppy!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd try different treats until you find something that she likes. dehydrated liver is always a big one. Or tiny pieces of hot dog. Baked chicken. Something super duper tasty. I've even used salami. Since it's a training treat, I don't worry about the salt content because he'll only be getting a small amount


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Or you could not use treats at all, and motivate your puppy with an awesome toy and play session.

Not all dogs are food motivated. My dog couldn't care less about food ... She never once got a treat for any of her training! She gots lots of praise and play time, and her motivation was the stuffed quacking mallard duck - thankfully they are pretty popular as we went through a lot of them!


----------

